# Roasted Soy beans??



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone out there feed Roasted Soy Beans to your Birds during breeding season or at all? I feed during Molt & during breeding season, protein is awsome in Soy Beans.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

I dont think its a good idea to feed roasted anything to your birds but raw soybeans wouldnt be a problem


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Soy-Roasted Vs. Raw Soy*

My Parents are Dairy Farmers, Soy beans roasted an animal can get more out of a roasted Bean than a Raw bean, the heat breaks the bean down to a more usable form/less waste. Read on it, it's no lie. I buy my Soy beans right at a Feed Mill they roast them on site & bag it on site, never no chance of Mold or anything. When i get it home I store it high & dry too, actually i keep my feed in the house. I'm very careful about the Pigeon feed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

roasted isnt natural , when have you ever seen a pigeon mix with roasted anything in it ?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

pellet pigeon feed?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

animal protein additives?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Mader631 said:


> pellet pigeon feed?


never read a pelleted food that said roasted to perfection lol to be honest with you I would think pellets would be the only way that roasted soybeans would come into play


----------



## longjohnsilver (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree with Mader631, Roasted Soybean works great during the molt and breeding season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

anyone else use roasted soybeans or have any opinion on them ? just curious


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Ever notice after a field is burned the birds that feed off the burned seeds. That's nature's roasted seeds and birds eat it.

Just a thought,
Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, earlier this year I fed a mix with roasted soybeans. There's nothing wrong with it. If it wasn't for the crappy quality of the feed overall, I'd probably still be feeding it because it was cheaper (it's a mix one of our combine members had mixed up and bought in bulk).


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> roasted isnt natural , when have you ever seen a pigeon mix with roasted anything in it ?


Baden feed has roasted soy - this is the first time I am ever using soy of any kind....


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

I used to feed roasted soy bean all the time. only hate using it because its hard for the seed store where i get it from to clean the skins of the soybean. I just don't like the skins in the mix, over all it works great and I think it is pricey. I have stopped using it because it gets messy.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> anyone else use roasted soybeans or have any opinion on them ? just curious


*Hi LOKOTA LOFT,I have used roasted soya bean for years the only thing that I find wrong is that the smaller breeds of pigeons can't handle it (ITALIAN OWLS)., but my race had no problem.*GEORGE


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree with LokotaLoft thermal processing destroys many useful ingredients in the food. Of course you can feed your pigeons whatever you can think of. I cannot think of one logical reason why will one roast beans or seeds for pigeons? To loose quality of natural food.
I saw pigeons eat mince in front of butchery, they can eat bread, spagheti etc. We also eat junk food, that doesn't mean that is good for us.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

People the reason you never see unroested soy beans is because they is a chemical or somthing in them that is bad unless they are roasted. I am sure I could fine a study on it but I know it is a fact.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

The toxic enzymes (urease and lipoxdose) are destroyed, the oil and lecithin are retained, and are turned into golden, peanutty-flavored, nutritious beans with roasted aroma, bringing out the best qualities of the full fat soybeans. Roasting grains converts saturated fat into unsaturated fat, destroys molds and changes carbohydrates(starches) to dextrin (sugar).


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*bitter*



ohiogsp said:


> People the reason you never see unroested soy beans is because they is a chemical or somthing in them that is bad unless they are roasted. I am sure I could fine a study on it but I know it is a fact.


I asked an old timer why could'nt I just buy the soy beans in bulk at the elevator and he said that the birds won't eat them because the have a very bitter taste when they have not been roasted. He also mentioned a chemical in the bean that changes when they are roasted but I can't remember the name. I get mine at the bulk food store and feed them with canadian peas during the winter, they don't get many because yes they are pricy, last year I think I was paying 35cent /#.>Kevin
Oh, and yes George some of them are on the larger side and I always have some that the smaller birds can't eat and have to move them around


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I asked an old timer why could'nt I just buy the soy beans in bulk at the elevator and he said that the birds won't eat them because the have a very bitter taste when they have not been roasted. He also mentioned a chemical in the bean that changes when they are roasted but I can't remember the name. I get mine at the bulk food store and feed them with canadian peas during the winter, they don't get many because yes they are pricy, last year I think I was paying 35cent /#.>Kevin
> Oh, and yes George some of them are on the larger side and I always have some that the smaller birds can't eat and have to move them around


*I have known guys that race that would boil soya beans and feed them to birds going to a race.I don't recomend it ,but I must say the guy's birds flew well.* GEORGE


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Soybeans are interesting.....


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I know a guy who said he used soy beans(natural) in yb`s one year,and the birds flew well......It`s hard to say one way or the other if the birds were just plain VG,or the soy beans helped them....To add to the conversation about roasted or not...Does anyone boil or roast their peas,before feeding them to their pigeons ?? My grandmother always made me eat fresh peas right out of the pod...Saying it was the best way(healthyest) to eat them....They did taste great !! I hate cooked peas !!......Alamo


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

A senior member of our club feeds soy beans after he's microwaved them which he says makes them safe to feed as does roasting or boiling as far as I know. Soybeans, are very high in substances that interfere with the digestion of protein. The pancreas, located in the first loop of intestine after the gizzard, secretes into the intestine, a digestive enzyme know as trypsin, which is important in that it splits proteins into their amino acid components. According to a friend who is an expert on the subject, Soy Beans contain very high levels of substances that interfere with the activity of trypsin, which, in turn, prevents proper digestion. If your goal is to produce an economical ration the addition of Soy Beans can be a resonable source of both protein and carbs.


----------



## 8080 (Jan 3, 2007)

Get the book, Feed to Win. Say's not to feed raw soy bean as it is no good for the birds. Must be roasted.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Soybeans are #1 on the protein scale!!


----------



## lynn g (Jan 8, 2014)

What would the long term effects of soybeans be, roasted or not? I was under the impression that too much protien is not a good thing. It still amazes me the variety of things we feed our birds, and the variety of things they will eat and do well on. I watched my grandson feed "his" pigeon a peanut butter and jelly sandwich which both he and the bird seemed to enjoy. We eat a lot of asian/american veggies here and rarely do the birds refuse to eat one of them. Mine love watermelon.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I mixed the roasted soybeans in my pigeon feed before . They smell like peanuts a little. I know that they shouldn't be raw beans but the toasted are just fine to mix in your feed. In fact many grains like fresh harvested wheat is not the best either , it must be seasoned or aged if that's a proper term. 

On a side note I fed French fries pieces to wild pigeons on my vacation last summer , yes it is funny what they will eat.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Have read all the replies.still dont know anymore than I did before.lol is it good or bad?


----------

